# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  وين شباب المنتدى ؟؟؟

## حسان القضاة

مساء الخير يا جماعه
صبايا من الآخر اعترفو ...وين شباب المنتدى .. شو عملتو فيهم ... معقول مش ضايل شباب في المنتدى 
يرحم ايام حرب السحالي والتماسيح وشمس وقمر ...انا خايف من يومها بتخططو للموضوع
شو بتعملو فيهم ؟؟ كيف بتطفشوهم ؟؟
*بانتظار الاعترافات*
لو انا اختفيت بتهم بنات المنتدى بتدبر حمله لاباده شباب المنتدى 
الوثائق والمستندات في الدرج الثاني بمكتبي 
اسماء المتورطات عضوه عضوه بيت بيت
وسلامتكم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

امممممممممممممم 
الله يسامحك حسان والله ما صار شي بس شكلهم بحبو وخايفين من الفوته هون بحجه عدم الاختلاط بالبنات ..

على فكره احنا كثير مسالمات .. 

بس فعلا ايام الحروب احلا ..

اعطيني مفتاح الدرج قبل ما تطلع ..

وسلامتك

----------


## حسان القضاة

ههههههههههه 
هاي اهانه لشباب المنتدى ..قصدك انهم محكومين ( أنامحضر خير وحصه الغايب ومش قصدي اولعها )
بس على موضوع مسالمات مش كثير الصراحه -البعض-
مفتاح الدرج ضايع  :SnipeR (79): 
--
حدى موجود معي على المسنجر بعلق على الموضوع "بحسن نيه " انه انا بوقف الشباب بالعقل وبطفشهم حتى ما يظل الا بنات ..وتحدي انزل "النغاشه تاعته " برد في الموضوع
ما بقول الا الله يسامحك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لالالالالالالالا مش اهانه والله محكومين .. 
والي معك الي على المسنجر اذا كان من اهل البيت اهلا وسهلا .. واذا مش من اهل البيت خليه يسجل 
وموضوع الترحيب فيه عليا ..

والله اشتقت للكل .. شباب وبنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 

بعدين الموقوفين تصرفاتهم تحكم عليهم ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

هههههههه بمكن فيه البعض محكومين ...ما بستغرب ..الي معي انا شخصيا بفضل ما بدخل كونه قاعدلي على ركبه ونص :SnipeR (35): 
ان شاء الله برجعو الشباب والصبابت وانا اشتقت للكل .حابب احط اسماء بس لو حطيتها صعب احكي الكل لذلك بختصر  :SnipeR (2): 
ومرحبا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ان شاء الله برجعوا ونشوفهم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بـ النسبة الي طفشت 3 شباب والباقي هرب خوفا مني لا أكثر وقريبا رح أبلش فيك وبـ هدوء  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## rand yanal

ههههههههههههههههههههه.. عجبتتي عضوة عضوة ,, بيت بيت .. هههههههههههههه ,, والله إحنا متل الفراشات بالمنتدى يا حرامك يا حسان .. 

بس القصة ما بطلعوامعنا راس إحنا أشطر ..  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## بائع الورد

شو 

مش سامع

شكله السحالي رجعت تتنمرد

الله يرحم ايام زمان لما كنتن تفلن من القصف الجوي من شباب المنتدى عليكن

حسان انا معك خيو

ونحب نقلكم يا صبايا رح نطلعوكم بحد السيف

... ايش في ؟؟؟

عاشق الحصن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مسااااااااااا الخيراااااااااااااات 

كيفكم؟ وكيفك حسان؟
انا متواجد يا حسان 24 ساعة  سامحني اذا ما بشارك بس مشغول بهالفترة بدكم تعذروني ..

شو اخباراتكم انتو؟ كيفك زيد شو اخباراتك؟ ونهاية كيفك؟

شتقتلكم* *كلكم* *يا زعران .. يا غاليين* 

*


صحيح .. مبروك للإدارية "دموع الغصون"
والمشرفين الجدد .. ولـ بيلسان وبسمة .. الف مبروك*

*
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلا هلا نورت .. انا بخير انت كيفك ..؟؟ وكيف الغوالي .؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هلا هلا نورت .. انا بخير انت كيفك ..؟؟ وكيف الغوالي .؟؟




ت*سلمي يختي والله انا بخير والغوالي كمان بخير وقبل شوي كنت بحاكيهم  انت كيفك؟
انتي الك مكانة خاصة بقلبي يا نهاية ما بعرف ليش ، يمكن لإني دائما بحسك عاقلة .. عاقلة اكتر من غيرك بكتير ، بهنّيكِ 
على فكرة خطيبتي سجلت عندكم باليرموك ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والله بخير الحمدلله تسلم والله وانت كمان غالي ..

اهلا فيها واذا بدها اي مساعده انا جاهزه .. والله يسعدكم ويهنيكم ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً ما بتقصري .. كلك زوق 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مساء الخير يا جماعه
> صبايا من الآخر اعترفو ...وين شباب المنتدى .. شو عملتو فيهم ... معقول مش ضايل شباب في المنتدى 
> يرحم ايام حرب السحالي والتماسيح وشمس وقمر ...انا خايف من يومها بتخططو للموضوع
> شو بتعملو فيهم ؟؟ كيف بتطفشوهم ؟؟
> *بانتظار الاعترافات*
> لو انا اختفيت بتهم بنات المنتدى بتدبر حمله لاباده شباب المنتدى 
> الوثائق والمستندات في الدرج الثاني بمكتبي 
> اسماء المتورطات عضوه عضوه بيت بيت
> وسلامتكم



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه زمان عنك يا باشا الله يعطيك العافية 


ان شاء الله ببين الشباب زي الاول وأحسن

----------


## lion heart

*نحن هناااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله والنعم فيك قدها وقدود منور

----------


## lion heart

*النور نورك 
حبيبي عبد الله 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حسان .. شو وين الشباب .. وين الناس وين العالم ..؟؟

حسان تخيل لو الشلة القديمة ترجع للمنتدى .. 

مين بتذكر لما كان الواحد بدو يكتب بصفحه الدردشة .. ما كان يلحق على الصفحه من كثر المشاركات فيها ..



الله يرحم ايام زماااااااااااااااااااااان 

 :Cgiving:  لك خالص شكري وتقديري  :Eh S(7):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا هووون وانشالله الكل برجع  :Smile: 
والله هالمنتدى ما في منه الله يديمه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*انا هوووووووووووووووووووووووون .. وان شاء الله بترجع الشلة القديمة واللي اغلبها بتدخل على شكل زوار -انا متأكد- ..
لإنه هالمنتدى صعب الواحد يدخله ويتعرف على اعضاؤه ويتركه بسهولة ، انا واثق انو ما حدا من اللي كانوا هون ترك المنتدى بشكل نهائي .. 
*

----------


## shams spring

*وينك يا حسان تيجي وتشوف احوال المنتدى*  :9ec73e7126: *
الله وكيلك المنتدى صار ذكوري ... وضعنا احنا البنات*  :C06a766466: 
*حسدتونا اكيــد ... وعين وصابتنا يا بنــــات *  :Icon7:

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ما انا شايف شباب بهالمنتدى شمس هههههههههههههههه
بالعكس نسبة البنات اكثر فيه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*على ما اظن يا حسان انو انت من شباب المنتدى ،،، ولا انا غلطان اعترف 
يا حسرتاه على الشباب ألا ليتهم يعودون يومااااااآآآ*

----------


## shams spring

هههههههههههههههههه بطل فيه شباب يا هدوء 


شو هالتوقيع الحلو هاد ,, روووووعة ..!!

----------


## (dodo)

احنا هووووووون بس صاحب الموضوع وينه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ههههههههههههههههههههه 

الزمن دوار 
لو اختصرت على حالك هالموضوع يا حسان وضليت ساكت - احسن - كان ماكنوا هلا رمو كل شي براسك 

بنتمنى لحسان حياة سعيدة و إن شاء الله ازا صار نصيب رح يدخل لهون صدفه شي يوم ولا شو رأيكوا ؟؟؟ 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
و صبايا المنتدى 
هيهيهيهيهي  وين شباب وصبايا المنتدى 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> الزمن دوار 
> لو اختصرت على حالك هالموضوع يا حسان وضليت ساكت - احسن - كان ماكنوا هلا رمو كل شي براسك 
> 
> بنتمنى لحسان حياة سعيدة و إن شاء الله ازا صار نصيب رح يدخل لهون صدفه شي يوم ولا شو رأيكوا ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> *




*هههههههه ان شاء الله*

----------

